# School me on the 7mm-08



## moabxjeeper

Some of you may have seen my previous posts in various threads asking questions about this caliber but I thought it may be best to start my own discussion here.

My current big game rifle is a Savage 114 American Classic 7mm Rem Mag. It has been a great gun and one that I will keep and hunt with for as long as I live. However, I've been doing some pondering since the deer hunt got over this year and realized 2 things about it; it is a little on the heavy side (though not terribly so) for a rifle I carry all week and probably average a good 5 miles or more each day with, and it seems to be a little much for deer at close range (<200 yards). The latter wouldn't be a big deal but the average distance of the last 4 deer I've shot is only 170 yards or so.

I will continue to use the 7mm Mag for elk as the caliber and rifle seem to be perfectly suited to the species. None of the above issues are present while hunting elk. But this really got me thinking, and as of right now, getting a lighter weight, deer-specific rifle makes sense. I am obviously a fan of the 7mm and have read a few sources that say the 7mm-08 pairs well with such a rifle.

Those who have hunted with it, what was your experience like? What are realistic expectations and limitations for the caliber? I know this is highly subjective, but is a 400+ yard shot ethical and feasible? Feasibly ethical? Ethically feasible? Is it too light if I ever decided to take it elk or moose hunting? Too heavy for coyotes? Am I thinking about this backwards and would be better off sticking to my 7mm Mag and walking a few hundred yards away before I shoot my deer? And finally, as am I not a reloader, is factory ammunition adequate and readily available?

Any feedback you may offer would be greatly appreciated. I normally do a LOT of research before making committing to making a purchase such as this so I am all ears.


----------



## toasty

moabxjeeper said:


> Those who have hunted with it, what was your experience like? What are realistic expectations and limitations for the caliber? I know this is highly subjective, but is a 400+ yard shot ethical and feasible? Feasibly ethical? Ethically feasible? Is it too light if I ever decided to take it elk or moose hunting? Too heavy for coyotes? Am I thinking about this backwards and would be better off sticking to my 7mm Mag and walking a few hundred yards away before I shoot my deer? And finally, as am I not a reloader, is factory ammunition adequate and readily available?


We have shot many deer, antelope, and an elk with my 7mm-08 xbolt. The long shot has been 500 on an WY antelope buck, but most shots have been between 50 and 250 yards. We haven't lost an animal yet and only one required a second follow up shot and that was a youth hunter that didn't get a good first shot.

400 yards on deer and antelope is ethical and can be effective (with consistent practice at those ranges). I think you're nearing the end of effective range at 400 yards on an elk and I would try to get a closer shot if possible. There are 120gr bullets for light youth loads and you can go as high as a 140-150 grain with a faster barrel twist. I tried the 160s and they didn't work with my twist.

10 years ago when I started shooting 7mm-08, there were only a handful of factory loadings, but now there are probably twice as many and many are very good, but I reload all of my own, so I have no experience with them.

I would guess your savage 7mm rem mag is probably about 8lbs and change with scope and sling, if you go out and buy a savage 11-16 7mm-08, it will probably be only a few oz lighter than the 7mm rem mag as the short action only saves about 3oz from the long action. There are lighter actions with synthetic stocks that will be a 1lb lighter than a savage from ruger, marlin, browning, sako, kimber, and others. I held a kimber 84m hunter in 7mm-08 a couple weeks ago that comes in at 5.5lbs. If I had money, I would buy it for the weight savings.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Thank you for the feedback! That is precisely what I'm looking for.



toasty said:


> I would guess your savage 7mm rem mag is probably about 8lbs and change with scope and sling, if you go out and buy a savage 11-16 7mm-08, it will probably be only a few oz lighter than the 7mm rem mag as the short action only saves about 3oz from the long action. There are lighter actions with synthetic stocks that will be a 1lb lighter than a savage from ruger, marlin, browning, sako, kimber, and others. I held a kimber 84m hunter in 7mm-08 a couple weeks ago that comes in at 5.5lbs. If I had money, I would buy it for the weight savings.


The gun itself actually weighs just shy of 8 pounds. With the scope, mounts and sling and fully loaded I'm definitely over 9 pounds. That's not an absurd weight for a rifle by any means but it feels more like 25 pounds by the end of a long day.

Savage actually makes a Model 11 Lightweight Hunter. In 7mm-08 it's right at the same 5.5lbs. While I could live with them, the only two "downsides" are it has a detachable box magazine, same as my rifle, and the barrel is only 20". Personal preference more than anything drives me towards a rifle with hinged floorplate and 22" barrel. I'm considering a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight which has both of those features. And even with a nice walnut stock, it only weighs just over 6.5lbs.


----------



## Firehawk

We have a Browning A bolt that is light and handy. It is so accurate it is almost boring. That rifle has accounted for a cow elk at 360 yards, Mule Deer bucks at 477 yards and 100 yards, and antelope at 260 yards and 320 yards. Mostly 140 Nosler Accubonds, except the antelope were 140 Ballistic Tips. All handloads with Varget powder.

We have two more rifles that are also 7mm-08. One is a Tikka T3 which is a great shooting rifle and light enough. It has accounted for two cow elk now, one at about 260 yards and one at about 120 yards, both with 140 Accubonds. And it has also been used successfully at 200 and 75 yards for Antelope this year.

The other is a "semi custom" Model 70 that wears a medium contour Shillen match grade barrel and a beautiful walnut stock. It is scary accurate and has accounted for several deer ranging to a bit past 350 yards and one elk at about 200 yards.

Based on the fact that you are looking for a lighter rifle that is easy to carry, you should probably consider a Browning X bolt, Model 70 Featherweight, Tikka T3 Lite, Howa (Randy Newberg special), and especially the Kimber Montana 84M. That Kimber is one of the lightest little shooting instruments I have ever seen. My buddy owns one and it is a shooter and so easy to carry. He routinely shoots targets to 500-600 yards with ease. Was well prepared this year for a long range shot on a Mule Deer buck and ended up getting his at a measily 40 yards. :grin:

The cartridge is easy to shoot well and there are many great rifles to choose from.

FH


----------



## AF CYN

I shoot a Browning A-Bolt in 7mm08. It has a detachable magazine that is attached to the floorplate (best of both worlds). It also has a 22 inch barrel. 

Before this gun, I shot a Winchester Model 70 in 7mm mag. The recoil and weight were too much for me, which is why I switched. Since switching, I've killed a coyote, couple of deer, a mature bull elk, and a couple of cow elk with it. All shots have been between 100-200 yards. It worked well on all of them, though it took two shots to knock down the bull. 

I love the gun and would be very comfortable hunting elk and moose with it. I probably wouldn't shoot over 300-350 yards, though. I'm not that good of a shoot anyway. ;-)


----------



## Idratherbehunting

If you like the savage platform and want a lighter gun, try the savage 16 lightweight hunter. It weighs 5.5 lbs. I am buying one in 243 soon.


----------



## sawsman

I have a Cooper 7mm-08. She shoots..










Perfectly capable caliber for deer and elk out to 400 yards in my opinion.

I have only shot one deer with it at 100 yards and it was meat in the freezer.

Factory ammo is a little harder to come by than say the .308, but most larger stores always seem to have it. I shoot the 140 gr.

Pleasant shooter. Not as loud as a 25.06 and recoil is light. I like the short bolt throw too.


----------



## Hoopermat

The 7mm-08 is a great round. It offers soft recoil and the ability to take advantage of very high BC bullets in lower weights. I have had two kids grow up on ours and with 140 grain bergers It has not ever let me down. It is a great caliber for beginning shooters because it shoots so soft and is very accurate. 
It would make a great choice in a light weight rifle like a kimber mountain rifle. And you wouldn't need a muzzle brake to shoot it.


----------



## bowhunter_3

I don't have anything bad to say about the 7MM-08. I have one, and used it for a few years (before inheriting a 7MM Mag) although I generally archery hunt.
With the 7MM-08, I have shot a couple deer around 200 yards, an antelope at a little over 300, and an elk at about 400.
All were good to go with a single shot.
That gun has hardly any recoil. I do like it a lot, but have never felt my 7 Mag was "too much" gun for anything since, including the buck I shot this year at 50 yards.


----------



## Huge29

While you are at it you may consider the 6.5mms like the Creedmoor, 260, 6.5x284, 6.5x47 Lapua, etc. All of the best of the 7mm-08 but better. 
My son shoots the 7mm-08 hit a deer pretty well at 250 yards on his first hunt at 12.


----------



## Karl

For accuracy the three best calibers are the 7mm, the 308 caliber (not the cartridge), and the 416.

For the best ballistic coefficient you need to put sufficient copper and lead behind it so that it is shaped like a missile not like a ball.

On the low end of bullets, the 7mm wins.

On the very high heavy end the 416 wins.

In the middle is the 308.

The problem with the 7-08 is that ammo is not so easy to find, and when you ask for it they look at you like you are stupid and retarded at the store.

So you would need to load your own cartridges in 7-08 if you want to get ammo easily and if you want to maximize the accuracy of the cartridge.

When you combine these factors with the fact that the 7-08 is more tailored to anti personnel than hunting, or that for hunting it is a short range bullet, it then makes no sense to use it at all. There are too many contradictions.

But if you want a dozen rifles in your gun safe and you want one for the low end and close range then 7-08 is your ticket.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Karl

Huge29 said:


> While you are at it you may consider the 6.5mms like the Creedmoor, 260, 6.5x284, 6.5x47 Lapua, etc. All of the best of the 7mm-08 but better.
> My son shoots the 7mm-08 hit a deer pretty well at 250 yards on his first hunt at 12.


The Japanese proved at the end of WW2 that the 6.5x50 Arisaka is the finest anti personnel long range rifle ever made.

It works on game too, especially antelope, as long as the game is not too big or not too far.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Karl Karl Karl lol 

For the op you have a 7mm I'd say mix it up with a savage light weight hunter in 6.5 creedmore. Light weight better ballistics then a 7mm08 and hits just as hard with a 140 grain bullet. This caliber will kill elk size critters easily up to 500 yards away.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## moabxjeeper

bowhunter_3 said:


> That gun has hardly any recoil. I do like it a lot, but have never felt my 7 Mag was "too much" gun for anything since, including the buck I shot this year at 50 yards.


What bullets are you using? I've been using 139gr Hornady Interlocks for deer. For the most part it's been acceptable. The very first deer I shot with it was at a whopping 70 yards and all I had was a quick shot where the buck was going straight away from me. I took the only shot I had and drilled it through the back of the neck and boy... Let's just say it reminded me of the chest burst scene from Alien.

This year's deer was a perfect broadside shot at about 100 yards I got in just behind the shoulder. The bullet performed perfectly and penetrated both sides of the skin and was lodged in the hide when I skinned him out. I did lose a little meat due to the size of the exit wound however, but I can't complain much given the circumstances.

If I continued to use that gun for deer, I think I might actually look for a heavier bullet, perhaps a 154gr or so to slow it down some. I've got that gun set up with a nice Nikon Monarch BDC scope to shoot out to 500 yards comfortably but keep getting deer so close I have to aim low to get them... Go figure.


----------



## moabxjeeper

swbuckmaster said:


> Karl Karl Karl lol
> 
> For the op you have a 7mm I'd say mix it up with a savage light weight hunter in 6.5 creedmore. Light weight better ballistics then a 7mm08 and hits just as hard with a 140 grain bullet. This caliber will kill elk size critters easily up to 500 yards away.


I've been hearing more and more about that caliber but I don't really know much about it. I'll have to do a little more research on it. I know it's a fairly new cartridge. What factory ammunition is available besides Hornady's offerings? Like I said, I don't reload so that might be problematic if I get too exotic in my caliber choice.


----------



## willfish4food

moabxjeeper said:


> I've been hearing more and more about that caliber but I don't really know much about it. I'll have to do a little more research on it. I know it's a fairly new cartridge. What factory ammunition is available besides Hornady's offerings? Like I said, I don't reload so that might be problematic if I get too exotic in my caliber choice.


Just take the plunge and start reloading.:grin: You can get started for not too much if you wait for sales or watch the classifieds. I bet you could get everything you need for your first hundred rounds for less than $200. Every round after your initial startup is dirt cheap. For a 7mm-08 at NON-sale prices your looking at 18-23 cents for powder and primers then 30-80 cents per bullet depending on if you go basic cup and core or premium.

Reloading is cheaper, and you can stop ruling out guns because of ammo availability. This is especially true if you shoot a common caliber bullet in a not so common case. I have a 6mm Remington and while factory loads are slim pickings, .243 bullets for my reloads are plentiful with a very wide selection.

Reloading might seem intimidating, but it's really not very complicated.

Sorry I don't have anything to add about your initial question. Aside from wanting one myself, I've got nothing about the 7mm-08.


----------



## moabxjeeper

I agree with everything you just said. If I were a target shooter and regularly went out to punch paper, reloading would make sense. However, I'm the type of person who goes out and shoots maybe 2-3 shots to make sure my rifle is sighted in before the hunt each year, and then another 1 or 2 shots on the hunt if I'm lucky. It generally takes me a long time to go through a whole box of ammo. For that reason alone it's not really cost effective for me to get into it. That's also the reason I just sold my AR, I had 800 rounds or so of stockpiled 5.56 laying around and realized I hadn't even pulled it out of the safe in a few years, hence my current search for a new rifle.

Reloading does sound awesome though and I can definitely see the benefits of it.


----------



## swbuckmaster

moabxjeeper said:


> I've been hearing more and more about that caliber but I don't really know much about it. I'll have to do a little more research on it. I know it's a fairly new cartridge. What factory ammunition is available besides Hornady's offerings? Like I said, I don't reload so that might be problematic if I get too exotic in my caliber choice.


I don't know what's available as far as factory ammo I don't have that caliber and I reload. I do know by its popularity it isn't going away.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

moabxjeeper said:


> ...and it seems to be a little much for deer at close range (<200 yards). The latter wouldn't be a big deal but the average distance of the last 4 deer I've shot is only 170 yards or so....


So is the real issue the packing weight of your current rifle or is it that the deer are too dead after you shoot them? Are you suffering from excessive meat loss due to bullet damage?

If you're suffering meat loss you could use a solid or bonded bullet (Barnes, GMX, Accubond, etc) with less expansion. If the animals are just way too dead, you could shoot them in the ass and let them suffer a bit.

If it's the rifle weight then a new one is the best way to solve the issue.

I do not own a 7-08 but hear nothing but good things about them (except from Karl). If ammo selection or availability is a concern you may look at a long time popular caliber such as the .270win, 308win, etc.

If you want a light weight, short range, deer, coyote specific rifle you may also consider a .243win.


----------



## Loke

The 7-08 was introduced in 1980. It was intended to replicate the ballistics of a 270 Winchester in a short action rifle. There are quite a few offerings that have tried that. It is in the same class of cartridge as the rest that span the 243 Winchester through 30-06 range. What one will do, so will the others. Ammo may not be plentiful at the local wallyworld, but most sporting goods stores will have some in stock. If your gun counter guy doesn't know what it is, you should look for a different gun counter guy.


----------



## willfish4food

moabxjeeper said:


> I agree with everything you just said. If I were a target shooter and regularly went out to punch paper, reloading would make sense. However, I'm the type of person who goes out and shoots maybe 2-3 shots to make sure my rifle is sighted in before the hunt each year, and then another 1 or 2 shots on the hunt if I'm lucky. It generally takes me a long time to go through a whole box of ammo. For that reason alone it's not really cost effective for me to get into it. That's also the reason I just sold my AR, I had 800 rounds or so of stockpiled 5.56 laying around and realized I hadn't even pulled it out of the safe in a few years, hence my current search for a new rifle.
> 
> Reloading does sound awesome though and I can definitely see the benefits of it.


I can definitely understand that. If you don't shoot enough to make up the initial startup costs, reloading is not the way to go.

But, if that's all you're shooting in a year, you probably don't have to worry too much about ammo availability either. Get your gun, find out what it likes, and buy three or four boxes of that. You'll be set for the next decade+.


----------



## wyogoob

moabxjeeper said:


> ..................................
> Reloading does sound awesome though and I can definitely see the benefits of it.


Who doesn't love reloading?

I put reloading right up there with bowling and raking leaves.

.


----------



## moabxjeeper

KineKilla said:


> So is the real issue the packing weight of your current rifle or is it that the deer are too dead after you shoot them? Are you suffering from excessive meat loss due to bullet damage?
> 
> If you're suffering meat loss you could use a solid or bonded bullet (Barnes, GMX, Accubond, etc) with less expansion. If the animals are just way too dead, you could shoot them in the ass and let them suffer a bit.
> 
> If it's the rifle weight then a new one is the best way to solve the issue


Packing weight of the rifle is definitely the bigger issue. I shouldn't say the gun is too much for deer because it really isn't. There have been 2 deer I've shot with it where I've lost meat. But further sleuthing reveals that I likely would have done the same with most others calibers due to the closeness of range and less than ideal circumstances on the shot (deer lower than me on another ridge quartering away at 70 yards).


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> Who doesn't love reloading?
> 
> I put reloading right up there with bowling and raking leaves.
> 
> .


It is my winter time pass time thing to do. That is once I know of a load that I like to shoot and know that I'll stick with it.

As for saving money, well it does if you figure what all the factory rounds would cost if you needed to purchase vs what you reload. In the last year I have gone through close to 10 lbs of pistol powder and about the same in rifle powders and need to buy more to finish up loading everything that I need to for the next year.

To the OP, once you find a load that your soon to be rifle likes and with a hunting load just about any will do then buy up around 10 boxes of it and then you will be all set for the rest of your life. That is unless you decided to take it out rabbit hunting or decided to pop off a bunch of rounds at some ground squirrels.


----------



## mlob1one

If you have a sportsman's warehouse close you should have no problem finding cartridges for the 7mm-08. 
I have shot the following cartridges thru my rifle. 
nosler 120gr bt, 
140gr bt, 
140gr trophy grade
Hsm 140gr 
Barnes Vor-tx 120gr 
Hornady interlok 139gr
Federal premium 140gr w/Barnes ttsx
Federal fusion 140gr
Plus a couple more that I shot through and didn't like as much. 

All of those were factory loads picked up at Sportsman's warehouse (and maybe a couple at Cabela's but their selection is more limited I've found).

I'm almost to the point of thinking about reloading but prefer to see what I do and don't like with the factory cartridges before I go form that rabbit hole. 

There have been many great suggestions on the rifle and I think the 120's would be great on coyotes, antelope, & even deer at reasonable ranges. It can definitely deliver enough energy and power for an elk and is a joy to carry in the mtns. 

I'd echo the Kimber (assuming you're comfortable with the price) & Tikka T3. In fact the warehouse has an exclusive with Tikka for a super lite model that you should strongly consider. 

You won't regret owning the 7mm-08 especially when it comes time to take it in the hills and on your shoulder. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

mlob1one said:


> If you have a sportsman's warehouse close you should have no problem finding cartridges for the 7mm-08.
> I have shot the following cartridges thru my rifle.
> nosler 120gr bt,
> 140gr bt,
> 140gr trophy grade
> Hsm 140gr
> Barnes Vor-tx 120gr
> Hornady interlok 139gr
> Federal premium 140gr w/Barnes ttsx
> Federal fusion 140gr
> Plus a couple more that I shot through and didn't like as much.
> 
> All of those were factory loads picked up at Sportsman's warehouse (and maybe a couple at Cabela's but their selection is more limited I've found).
> 
> I'm almost to the point of thinking about reloading but prefer to see what I do and don't like with the factory cartridges before I go form that rabbit hole.
> ......................................
> ........................................


Did you save your brass?

.


----------



## mlob1one

wyogoob said:


> Did you save your brass?
> 
> .


Heck yeah. I have ~150 ready for reloading.

Forgot to give the bottom line and that is find what your rifle likes to shoot.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## moabxjeeper

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I really appreciate it. You've all given me a lot to think about before and if I decide on a new rifle.



mlob1one said:


> I'd echo the Kimber (assuming you're comfortable with the price) & Tikka T3. In fact the warehouse has an exclusive with Tikka for a super lite model that you should strongly consider.
> 
> You won't regret owning the 7mm-08 especially when it comes time to take it in the hills and on your shoulder.


I've looked a little bit into the Kimbers. They look like great guns and I've only heard good things about them. Their price tag is pretty steep though on most models. I'm trying to stay close to a grand, and that's with the scope I plan on putting on it. The two models I'm considering most right now are:

Winchester Model 70 Featherweight http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/rifles/model-70/model-70s-in-current-production/model-70-featherweight.html

Savage Model 11 Lightweight Hunter http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/11LH

I don't know much about Tikka but I hear those being recommended often as well. I will have to do some more research.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> It is my winter time pass time thing to do. That is once I know of a load that I like to shoot and know that I'll stick with it.
> 
> As for saving money, well it does if you figure what all the factory rounds would cost if you needed to purchase vs what you reload. In the last year I have gone through close to 10 lbs of pistol powder and about the same in rifle powders and need to buy more to finish up loading everything that I need to for the next year.
> 
> ............................................


Critter, I'm forced to reload if I want to shoot the relic firearms I have; 256 Newton, 256 Winchester Mag, 256 Ferret, 5mm Remington Mag, 30-06 Springfield, 250-3000 Savage.... :grin:

.


----------



## Critter

I'm in the same boat. I have a number of rounds that there never was a factory loading, you have to love shooting a wildcat and having to manufacture your brass out of a parent case.


----------



## Loke

You reload the 5mm Remington Mag? Isn't that a rimfire?


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> You reload the 5mm Remington Mag? Isn't that a rimfire?


It was until I tried to put a small rifle primer in it.

I was just checking to see if anyone could see my posts. Hey that's one screw-up, did you catch the other?

.


----------



## DallanC

IIRC, back in the 40s you could get a kit to reload rimfire. I know there is a modern day kit to reload rimfire... I cant remember the name of the old one. Once you reload them though, you need to make sure the case is oriented such that the old hammer strike doesnt line up with the hammer.

https://www.ssusa.org/articles/2015/8/18/reloading-22-long-rifle-a-new-option-for-competitors/

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

PS: you guys ever watch that video on youtube on reloading primers with cap-gun "caps"? Pretty crazy the things bored people think up.

If it comes down to handloading a brick of 22LR or being eaten by zombies, I think I'll take the death by zombies.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke

Ferret and win mag the same?
It wouldn't surprise me if you did reload the rimfires.
Or converted it to the 5mm Craig centerfire.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> Ferret and win mag the same?
> It wouldn't surprise me if you did reload the rimfires.
> Or converted it to the 5mm Craig centerfire.


Yeah, Ferret and Win Mag are the same.

Boy, I've came real close to buying, or building, a Craig a number of times.

Back to the original post. I have 7mm-08s and they're OK. I may take the scopes off of them and use them more often.

.


----------



## Critter

Goob, before you take the scopes off make sure that they have iron sights on them. 

The last few rifles that I have bought are scope only unless you want to do a lot of machining.


----------



## Karl

mlob1one said:


> If you have a sportsman's warehouse close you should have no problem finding cartridges for the 7mm-08.
> I have shot the following cartridges thru my rifle.
> nosler 120gr bt,
> 140gr bt,
> 140gr trophy grade
> Hsm 140gr
> Barnes Vor-tx 120gr
> Hornady interlok 139gr
> Federal premium 140gr w/Barnes ttsx
> Federal fusion 140gr
> Plus a couple more that I shot through and didn't like as much.
> 
> All of those were factory loads picked up at Sportsman's warehouse (and maybe a couple at Cabela's but their selection is more limited I've found).
> 
> I'm almost to the point of thinking about reloading but prefer to see what I do and don't like with the factory cartridges before I go form that rabbit hole.
> 
> There have been many great suggestions on the rifle and I think the 120's would be great on coyotes, antelope, & even deer at reasonable ranges. It can definitely deliver enough energy and power for an elk and is a joy to carry in the mtns.
> 
> I'd echo the Kimber (assuming you're comfortable with the price) & Tikka T3. In fact the warehouse has an exclusive with Tikka for a super lite model that you should strongly consider.
> 
> You won't regret owning the 7mm-08 especially when it comes time to take it in the hills and on your shoulder.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


The best reasons to load/reload your own cartridges is (1) you have an off-the-wall caliber rifle or (2) you want extreme accuracy and consistency or (3) you want to save a little money on brass if you shoot a lot.

Reloading is fun at first, and the learning curve is steep.

The greatest reward is when you test your rounds through a chronograph and downrange on target. The loads will be extremely similar on MV with very little difference and the impacts downrange will be 1/4 to 1/8 MOA.

Reloading gets tedious and boring eventually -- just more work.

If you can find quality factory loads in a bullet weight that you like, there is no reason to load/reload your own, unless you shoot a lot, in which case the tedium is repaid with a slight savings in cost since you can reuse the brass a few times.


----------



## Karl

wyogoob said:


> ... I put reloading right up there with bowling and raking leaves.
> 
> .


Exactly.


----------



## Karl

swbuckmaster said:


> I don't know what's available as far as factory ammo I don't have that caliber and I reload. I do know by its popularity it isn't going away.


To find out what is available locally just go to your local Big 5 and ask them.

Then google Cabelas and see what they have in stock.

Those are your best 2 most reliable sources.

That will tell you whether you then need to go down the reloading rabbit hole or not.

30-06 seems to be the most popular caliber in the USA ever since WW1.

30-30 seems to be in 2nd place ever since the end of the 1880's Indian Wars.

308 seems to be in 3rd.

7-08 is off-the-wall. You'll be quite lucky if you can find it locally without ordering from Cabelas.


----------



## Loke

How long have you reloaded, Karl? 

And please, NEVER EVER EVER, go to Gunnies.


----------



## wyogoob

*use the search engine*



moabxjeeper said:


> Some of you may have seen my previous posts in various threads asking questions about this caliber but I thought it may be best to start my own discussion here.
> 
> ....................................................................................................
> 
> Any feedback you may offer would be greatly appreciated. I normally do a LOT of research before making committing to making a purchase such as this so I am all ears.


I have a story:
When my granddaughter was 12 yrs old she killed a buck antelope, a buck muley and a bull elk using a borrowed 7mm-08. I thought that was pretty cool so I got her a Howa Model 1500 7mm-08 for a high school graduation present.

The 7mm-08 has a large following in Utah and there's been tons of discussion about the caliber on the UWN thru the years. I recommend using the Forum's search engine. Just type in "7mm-08" and be prepared for a long read.

.


----------



## muddydogs

A couple months ago I decided I wanted a light weight deer, antelope and javelina rifle. Being a 7mm Rem mag, you have to say rem mag these days with all the variations of the 7mm, guy I was looking at the 7mm-08 very hard but after comparing ballistics I decided that the 25-06 was a better choice. Some of my thinking was since I load for the 7mm I have a bunch of different bullets but once I got to looking into the 7mm-08 I decided that most the bullets I have for the 7mm Rem Mag were either to heavy for the 7mm-08 or not a suitable hunting bullet so either way I was purchasing bullets. 

I now have a Savage 25-06 with Vortex 4-16 Diamondback HP setting in the safe all ready to go for my early spring Arizona javelina hunt. I worked up a good shooting load with the Nosler Accubond 110 grain bullet and Reloader 22 powder out of new PPU brass.


----------



## DallanC

Loke said:


> And please, NEVER EVER EVER, go to Gunnies.


Haha one of the funniest things I've read all year.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

muddydogs said:


> A couple months ago I decided I wanted a light weight deer, antelope and javelina rifle. Being a 7mm Rem mag, you have to say rem mag these days with all the variations of the 7mm, guy I was looking at the 7mm-08 very hard but after comparing ballistics I decided that the 25-06 was a better choice. Some of my thinking was since I load for the 7mm I have a bunch of different bullets but once I got to looking into the 7mm-08 I decided that most the bullets I have for the 7mm Rem Mag were either to heavy for the 7mm-08 or not a suitable hunting bullet so either way I was purchasing bullets.
> 
> I now have a Savage 25-06 with Vortex 4-16 Diamondback HP setting in the safe all ready to go for my early spring Arizona javelina hunt. I worked up a good shooting load with the Nosler Accubond 110 grain bullet and Reloader 22 powder out of new PPU brass.


At one time I had thought about getting a 7mm08 for my daughter. We don't hunt elk very often and I ended up thinking the 7mm bullets were built for guns with more powder or were built to hit larger targets like elk. I thought the 7mm08 may only be good to a few hundred yards on deer then it might suffer from poor bullet performance on light skinned deer. I may be wrong in my thinking because there are a lot of guys like Dallan that have killed the crap out of animals with it.

That's also why I told the OP to go with a 6.5 Creedmoor shooting 140 grain bullets. It's has the accuracy and KE to properly kill out to about 600 yards. It also does it with less recoil then most guns out. Competition shooters know recoil is one way to screw up your groups. Hunters like Karl are slow to realize accuracy trumps caliber.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl

Loke said:


> How long have you reloaded, Karl?
> 
> And please, NEVER EVER EVER, go to Gunnies.


Probably since before you were born. It does not seem like you were born yet in December 1973 which is when I loaded/reloaded my first batch of 9x19 ammo.


----------



## Karl

swbuckmaster said:


> At one time I had thought about getting a 7mm08 for my daughter. We don't hunt elk very often and I ended up thinking the 7mm bullets were built for guns with more powder or were built to hit larger targets like elk. I thought the 7mm08 may only be good to a few hundred yards on deer then it might suffer from poor bullet performance on light skinned deer. I may be wrong in my thinking because there are a lot of guys like Dallan that have killed the crap out of animals with it.
> 
> That's also why I told the OP to go with a 6.5 Creedmoor shooting 140 grain bullets. It's has the accuracy and KE to properly kill out to about 600 yards. It also does it with less recoil then most guns out. Competition shooters know recoil is one way to screw up your groups. Hunters like Karl are slow to realize accuracy trumps caliber.


This is also why the 6.5's are great antelope (US Western antelope) rifles.

Very small game animal with very good vision entailing very long shots.


----------



## Karl

muddydogs said:


> A couple months ago I decided I wanted a light weight deer, antelope and javelina rifle. Being a 7mm Rem mag, you have to say rem mag these days with all the variations of the 7mm, guy I was looking at the 7mm-08 very hard but after comparing ballistics I decided that the 25-06 was a better choice. Some of my thinking was since I load for the 7mm I have a bunch of different bullets but once I got to looking into the 7mm-08 I decided that most the bullets I have for the 7mm Rem Mag were either to heavy for the 7mm-08 or not a suitable hunting bullet so either way I was purchasing bullets.
> 
> I now have a Savage 25-06 with Vortex 4-16 Diamondback HP setting in the safe all ready to go for my early spring Arizona javelina hunt. I worked up a good shooting load with the Nosler Accubond 110 grain bullet and Reloader 22 powder out of new PPU brass.


25-06 and 270 are excellent all around rifles and infinitely superior to the smaller 308's, 7-08's, and 243's.


----------



## Karl

wyogoob said:


> I have a story:
> When my granddaughter was 12 yrs old she killed a buck antelope, a buck muley and a bull elk using a borrowed 7mm-08. I thought that was pretty cool so I got her a Howa Model 1500 7mm-08 for a high school graduation present.
> 
> The 7mm-08 has a large following in Utah and there's been tons of discussion about the caliber on the UWN thru the years. I recommend using the Forum's search engine. Just type in "7mm-08" and be prepared for a long read.
> 
> .


Exactly right on target -- the 243's, 7-08's, and 308's are kids' guns. I can't believe an adult male would want one of these. There is no honor in it.

There was a time I can remember when the 30-06 was the gun of choice in Utah. But that generation of hunters is probably in their 80's now and somehow the 30-06 has lost its popularity.

My personal view is that the 270 and the 25-06 are even more superior, although with the 25-06 you have the off-the-wall ammo issue which would require loading/reloading.


----------



## Karl

DallanC said:


> Haha one of the funniest things I've read all year.
> 
> -DallanC


Never heard of that place.


----------



## Loke

Karl, your assumptions make your ignorance painfully apparent. I bought my first reloading kit in 1979, and it is still being used. When did you stop using yours? January 1974? The last time I counted, I had over 20 sets of dies for different calibers. And I have used every one. More than once. 

Kids gun? Honor? Your prejudice and bigotry makes every one of your comments laughable, and shows us all the fool that you are.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Who is this Karl you speak of. I put that troll on the ignorant (ignore) list months ago


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, my dad can beat up yer dad.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Hey, my dad can beat up yer dad.
> .


Yeah but I can pee farther than you can. Na na na na boo boo


----------



## swbuckmaster

Karl said:


> 25-06 and 270 are excellent all around rifles and infinitely superior to the smaller 308's, 7-08's, and 243's.


Did you read the OP'S question?

How is the 25o6 and 270 infinitely more superior then a 7mmo8 and 308 at 177 yards which is the average shot the op has taken on his last 4 deer?

How is a 270 or 25o6 lighter then a 308 or 7mmo8. That is the OPs other question! He wants a lighter gun then his 7mm mag.

When you specifically state the rifle purpose like the OP has I don't think you can say the 25o6 and 270 are infinitely more superior then a 7mmo8 or 308. In fact the lowly 243 on deer size animals out to 177 yards is more then adequate. Dead is dead! Deer aren't bullet proof!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## moabxjeeper

Hahaha, wow Karl... I'm not sure if you're trying to be funny or if you're exerting your authority as the caliber crusader, but you fail miserably on both accounts. And where is this "honor" you speak of in ragging on someone's sincere inquiry for a new deer rifle? I've already got a 7mm Rem Mag and a couple 30-06s at my disposal. Those seem to be honorable enough.

Go back to the sewer where you came from troll.


----------



## DallanC

Karl said:


> Very small game animal with very good vision entailing very long shots.


Or 40 yard shots, but who's counting.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/130129-long-range-antelope.html

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

Off topic but I'd like to see a photo of your home made phone to scope adapter Dallan. I wish I had it this year I couldn't find one for my s5 and they wanted close to a hundred bucks for one off the internet. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Didnt I post this already somewhere? I know I took picts... I'll see if I cant dig it up.

i made a new post so it wont get lost this time:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-ge...167170-my-10-digiscope-setup.html#post1738994

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster

Thanks Dallan!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

*top of da page!*

A confession:

One of my 7mm-08s is a pump.....with a scope. It's true, I'm not making this up.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*bullet proof*



swbuckmaster said:


> ..................................
> 
> .......................................... In fact the lowly 243 on deer size animals out to 177 yards is more then adequate. Dead is dead! Deer aren't bullet proof!


Ya have to give him the benefit of the doubt. He could be talking about Bighorn Sheep, not deer. Some Bighorn Sheep are bullet proof.

.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Loke said:


> How long have you reloaded, Karl?
> 
> And please, NEVER EVER EVER, go to Gunnies.


I've never been to Gunnies but it sounds like there's a story behind this..


----------



## Karl

moabxjeeper said:


> Hahaha, wow Karl... I'm not sure if you're trying to be funny or if you're exerting your authority as the caliber crusader, but you fail miserably on both accounts. And where is this "honor" you speak of in ragging on someone's sincere inquiry for a new deer rifle? I've already got a 7mm Rem Mag and a couple 30-06s at my disposal. Those seem to be honorable enough.
> 
> Go back to the sewer where you came from troll.


I'm just trying to save you from making a really big mistake and wasting $1000+ dollars.

While you will always incur a lot of flattery from others, I will never flatter you. I will give you good advice to think about instead.

If you were a kid under 25 and not accustomed to recoil then I would recommend a 243, 7-08 or 308 all of which are related to the same parent cartridge.

The 7mm bullet is maximized in a 7mm Rem Mag, so if you are in love with the 7mm bullets then this is the cartridge you probably should consider spending money on.

And as others here have pointed out to you, the 6.5 mm's are close in performance for American antelope as well. As is the 270.

Take it or leave it. Good luck.


----------



## Loke

moabxjeeper said:


> I've never been to Gunnies but it sounds like there's a story behind this..


I'd hate to burst the bubble of one who believes that Big 5 is the place to find the best selection ammo in the state. Come on down. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## LostLouisianian

No no no stay away from Gunnies especially if you're looking for .22WMR


----------



## Huge29

Moabjeeper if you are really in Moab Id be glad to help you get setup reloading this cartridge as I already load for it. Im located halfway between Moab and Provo; if you are really interested we could meet up sometime and I could show you how it works and get you set up for several years in a matter of hours. Just get the components and I have all of the tools. 
The other alternative would be to see which factory rounds there are. Not to many, but for the average hunter they dont really care what they have and just takes whatever wallyworld has.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Huge. What die set do you use. RCBS or Lee. Also do you crimp after finishing the round?


----------



## DallanC

Big 5 is the KMart of the hunting and fishing sporting equipment world.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Huge. What die set do you use. RCBS or Lee. Also do you crimp after finishing the round?


Crimp a rifle bullet? Are you crazy? 

Seriously, crimping rifle bullets is not very popular these days.

It's funny you ask. I've been thinking about starting a thread on crimping rifle bullets.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I don't know anyone who crimps either. Why work your brass more then you need to. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl

swbuckmaster said:


> I don't know anyone who crimps either. Why work your brass more then you need to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Crimping secures the bullet in the neck of the brass.

Crimping is a really good idea.

Otherwise it is easy to damage your cartridge in transport or whatever.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Tension secures the bullet in the case. Crimping can easily damage the bullet and is done incorrectly most of the time. Anyone who uses a collet system can apply the amount of tension that they desire by using different sized neck collets. 

I've had bullet tips smashed flat from recoil in the magazine and The seating depth of the bullet remained unchanged.-------SS


----------



## wyogoob

*crimping 7mm-08s*



LostLouisianian said:


> Huge. What die set do you use. RCBS or Lee. Also do you crimp after finishing the round?


On a tubular magazine pump 7mm-08 I'll crimp if the bullet has a cannelure, if anything to help the bullet case mouth slide up a finicky feed ramp. Also tubular magazine rifles like pumps and semi-autos have an issue with the bullet getting set back into the case from recoil but I wouldn't worry about that too much with the little 7mm-08....unless your cases have been shot a number of times and are out of the hardness range for proper neck tension.

IMO on a single shot or bolt action 7mm-08 I don't need to crimp at all, but I will, can, use the crimped 7mm-08 ammo reloaded for my pump or semi-auto if I feel like it.

I'll generally use a collet-type crimper for .308 Win parent case calibers but will use a roll crimper once in awhile.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Goob is probably the only guy on here who has magazines that are both groovy and tubular......at the same time.-----SS


----------



## Critter

In my close to 40 years of reloading I have never crimped a rifle case and I have loaded from .223 Rem all the way up to .340 Weatherby and have never had a bullet move while the rifle was under recoil. 

Now if I am loading my .30-30 or .348 Win then I'll put a slight crimp on those just because of the tubular magazine and loaded cases usually sitting on top of other loaded cases. But it isn't much of a crimp.


----------



## wyogoob

Ya'all are "crimping" my style.

I'm gonna start a crimp thread. I'm thinking it'll go 25 pages.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*I never crimp except when I do*



Critter said:


> In my close to 40 years of reloading I have never crimped a rifle case and I have loaded from .223 Rem all the way up to .340 Weatherby and have never had a bullet move while the rifle was under recoil.
> 
> Now if I am loading my .30-30 or .348 Win then I'll put a slight crimp on those just because of the tubular magazine and loaded cases usually sitting on top of other loaded cases. But it isn't much of a crimp.



Uh..............................isn't a 30-30 between .223 and .340?

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my close to 40 years of reloading I have never crimped a rifle case and I have loaded from .223 Rem all the way up to .340 Weatherby and have never had a bullet move while the rifle was under recoil.
> 
> Now if I am loading my .30-30 or .348 Win then I'll put a slight crimp on those just because of the tubular magazine and loaded cases usually sitting on top of other loaded cases. But it isn't much of a crimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..............................isn't a 30-30 between .223 and .340?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Not unless you're shooting at an elk and it has to be at least a 2 million grain bullet if it's a .30 caliber


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge. What die set do you use. RCBS or Lee. Also do you crimp after finishing the round?
> 
> 
> 
> On a tubular magazine pump 7mm-08 I'll crimp if the bullet has a cannelure, if anything to help the case mouth up a finicky feed ramp. Also tubular magazine rifles like pumps and semi-autos have an issue with the bullet getting set back into the case from recoil but I wouldn't worry about that too much with the little 7mm-08....unless your cases have been shot a number of times and are out of the hardness range for proper neck tension.
> 
> IMO on a single shot or bolt action 7mm-08 I don't need to crimp at all, but I will, can, use the crimped 7mm-08 ammo reloaded for my pump or semi-auto if I feel like it.
> 
> I'll generally use a collet-type crimper for .308 Win parent case calibers but will use a roll crimper once in awhile.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I've never crimped either but I've read some pretty convincing arguments for crimping with the Lee factory crimp dies to improve consistency and accuracy


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> Uh..............................isn't a 30-30 between .223 and .340?
> 
> .


OK, OK I guess that I should of excluded those rounds until I went to the ones that I crimp.

Top of the page, thanks Goob


----------



## DallanC

I put a very mild crimp on my pistol rounds, if nothing else to remove the slight bell I put in the case mouth when reloading straight wall cases. I also put a very slight crimp into my 5.56 loads.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> I've never crimped either but I've read some pretty convincing arguments for crimping with the Lee factory crimp dies to improve consistency and accuracy


I'm going to crimp more for awhile. Trying to be consistently inaccurate instead if just inaccurate some of the time.

.


----------



## goforbroke

to the original question. 

I have a 7mm 08 in a tikka t3 lite. with a lepold vx3. light fun gun to shoot. You can shoot a box and still be having fun. I shoot 140 grain accubonds and have had success to 400 yards. would go further on antelope and deer, not elk. would have my son use on a moose with a good shot under 200, but I would take my .300 win mag for a moose. look at new eld-x ammunition also. I reload to save money but can get ammo for it easy at big stores.

With that said, I like the 6.5 creedmore more. better balistics and may kick a hair less. Only problem is finding a light gun with a long enough barrel that you can afford. Only option I have found is a browning hell's canyon I think it is called. Friend has one and is very nice. I have a weatherby vanguard and shoots great but a little to heavy. Hopefully Tikka comes out with it in a t3 lite. I have a kimber in a 300 win mag and is a nice gun, but the Tikka is 1/2 the cost just as light and has been just as accurate.

Good luck


----------



## moabxjeeper

goforbroke said:


> to the original question.
> 
> I have a 7mm 08 in a tikka t3 lite. with a lepold vx3. light fun gun to shoot. You can shoot a box and still be having fun. I shoot 140 grain accubonds and have had success to 400 yards. would go further on antelope and deer, not elk. would have my son use on a moose with a good shot under 200, but I would take my .300 win mag for a moose. look at new eld-x ammunition also. I reload to save money but can get ammo for it easy at big stores.
> 
> With that said, I like the 6.5 creedmore more. better balistics and may kick a hair less. Only problem is finding a light gun with a long enough barrel that you can afford. Only option I have found is a browning hell's canyon I think it is called. Friend has one and is very nice. I have a weatherby vanguard and shoots great but a little to heavy. Hopefully Tikka comes out with it in a t3 lite. I have a kimber in a 300 win mag and is a nice gun, but the Tikka is 1/2 the cost just as light and has been just as accurate.
> 
> Good luck


I was at Scheel's the other day and looked at a Tikka T3x for the first time. It was a nice little rifle, I liked the feel of it.

Ever since someone suggested it here, I've been doing a little research on the 6.5 Creedmoor. Like you say, the only problem with it is I've read it suffers fairly drastically from shorter barrels. The gun I'm leaning towards, Savage 11 Lightweight Hunter, only has a 20" barrel. I wonder how much performance would suffer in a barrel of that length. If I did go this route, I would probably shoot Hornady Superformance ammo to consolidate my losses.

As discussed previously, my one qualm about 6.5 is ammo availability. But if I did find it, I would stock up on 3 or 4 boxes and probably be good for the next 10 years or more since I don't shoot much.


----------



## swbuckmaster

What your giving up as far as velocity going from a 27" to a shorter 16" barrel in 120 and 140 grain bullets.

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## moabxjeeper

Wow, thank you sir! That's not nearly as drastic of a loss in velocity as I was afraid of. Without actually pulling up a ballistic calculator, that should still be perfectly acceptable for my 400-500 yard max for deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster

You may like this article on the Creedmoor

http://www.rifleshootermag.com/ammo/the-versatile-6-5-creedmoor/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I think you'll be happy with the Savage Light Weight hunter. I'm getting one in .243 right now. I'll let you know how I like it once I get a chance to shoot it.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Idratherbehunting said:


> I think you'll be happy with the Savage Light Weight hunter. I'm getting one in .243 right now. I'll let you know how I like it once I get a chance to shoot it.


Yes, please do. I am obviously quite partial to Savage rifles and am leaning heavily towards getting one. The Model 11 looks absolutely gorgeous with the nice walnut stock and fluted bolt.

Chuck Hawks reviewed 2 of them, in both calibers I'm considering (6.5 Creedmoor and 7mm-08 ) and thinks highly of both. I think it's just a matter of narrowing it down to the caliber.

6.5 Review: http://www.chuckhawks.com/savage_lightweight_hunter_6-5mm.htm

7mm-08 Review: http://www.chuckhawks.com/savage_11_lightweight_hunter.htm


----------



## Idratherbehunting

moabxjeeper said:


> Yes, please do. I am obviously quite partial to Savage rifles and am leaning heavily towards getting one. The Model 11 looks absolutely gorgeous with the nice walnut stock and fluted bolt.
> 
> Chuck Hawks reviewed 2 of them, in both calibers I'm considering (6.5 Creedmoor and 7mm-08 ) and thinks highly of both. I think it's just a matter of narrowing it down to the caliber.
> 
> 6.5 Review: http://www.chuckhawks.com/savage_lightweight_hunter_6-5mm.htm
> 
> 7mm-08 Review: http://www.chuckhawks.com/savage_11_lightweight_hunter.htm


I let a friend talk me into a 243, which is fine. I think it will be a fun gun to shoot. I ordered the 16, as I didn't think I wanted to beat up that pretty walnut stock. But I agree, that walnut stock is beautiful.


----------



## moabxjeeper

Idratherbehunting said:


> I let a friend talk me into a 243, which is fine. I think it will be a fun gun to shoot. I ordered the 16, as I didn't think I wanted to beat up that pretty walnut stock. But I agree, that walnut stock is beautiful.


There's nothing wrong with a 243. Me and my dad went in on an older Savage Model 10 in 243 and it's the perfect coyote gun. It wouldn't be my first choice to take deer hunting but no doubt in my mind it would take a deer down within reasonable distances. I completely agree about the stock. A couple seasons in and my Savage 7mm is already showing some scratches on the walnut. But it's too pretty not to buy.. :hail:


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I read once that to really become a good shooter, it helps to have 3 rifles, all in as close to the same package (action, scope, trigger, etc) as possible. A 22lr for consistent practice with a smooth trigger pull and repetition, a smaller caliber rifle that you can get used to recoil and consistently practice with, as well as target smaller animals, and then a larger caliber rifle.

It made sense to me, and was an excellent excuse to get some more guns.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Idratherbehunting said:


> I read once that to really become a good shooter, it helps to have 3 rifles, all in as close to the same package (action, scope, trigger, etc) as possible. A 22lr for consistent practice with a smooth trigger pull and repetition, a smaller caliber rifle that you can get used to recoil and consistently practice with, as well as target smaller animals, and then a larger caliber rifle.
> 
> It made sense to me, and was an excellent excuse to get some more guns.


I am going to run that one by the wife. If anyone wants to send me a get well card or gift I will be in the Riverton hospital after the ER discharges me right after I tell her I need more rifles. Gosh I hope she doesn't go looking around in the garage today, that's where the -08 went last night when I brought it home


----------



## Idratherbehunting

LostLouisianian said:


> I am going to run that one by the wife. If anyone wants to send me a get well card or gift I will be in the Riverton hospital after the ER discharges me right after I tell her I need more rifles. Gosh I hope she doesn't go looking around in the garage today, that's where the -08 went last night when I brought it home


Gift cards to Sportsman or Cabelas? Which is better. Or should I just send cash?


----------



## LostLouisianian

Idratherbehunting said:


> Gift cards to Sportsman or Cabelas? Which is better. Or should I just send cash?


Hmmmmm Scheels usually has powder at cheaper prices, let's do Scheels.


----------



## bullsnot

Karl said:


> 7-08 is off-the-wall. You'll be quite lucky if you can find it locally without ordering from Cabelas.


Yeah, so that's not true. You can pick up these rounds off the shelf at Cabela's, Sportsman's, Scheels, many sporting goods stores, and even a few Walmarts have them.

Unless you are a prepper and worried about finding the ammo readily available in an apocalyptic scenario, getting 7mm-08 ammo is a non-factor.


----------



## LostLouisianian

bullsnot said:


> Karl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7-08 is off-the-wall. You'll be quite lucky if you can find it locally without ordering from Cabelas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so that's not true. You can pick up these rounds off the shelf at Cabela's, Sportsman's, Scheels, many sporting goods stores, and even a few Walmarts have them.
> 
> Unless you are a prepper and worried about finding the ammo readily available in an apocalyptic scenario, getting 7mm-08 ammo is a non-factor.
Click to expand...

Yep saw some at Wally World this morning


----------



## moabxjeeper

I went to Sportsman's looking to buy a Winchester M70 Featherweight but they didn't have any in a box and maybe I'm crazy but I didn't want to buy the display model with the recoil pad that was already scuffed up. Bummer too because they're having a 10% off sale on all their firearms right now so I could have walked out with it for about $700. Oh well.


----------



## Dunkem

LostLouisianian said:


> I am going to run that one by the wife. If anyone wants to send me a get well card or gift I will be in the Riverton hospital after the ER discharges me right after I tell her I need more rifles. Gosh I hope she doesn't go looking around in the garage today, that's where the -08 went last night when I brought it home


 Ya well when I tell her you called her the Ice Queen you are going to need more than cards or gifts!!:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian

Dunkem said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to run that one by the wife. If anyone wants to send me a get well card or gift I will be in the Riverton hospital after the ER discharges me right after I tell her I need more rifles. Gosh I hope she doesn't go looking around in the garage today, that's where the -08 went last night when I brought it home
> 
> 
> 
> Ya well when I tell her you called her the Ice Queen you are going to need more than cards or gifts!!
Click to expand...

Oh she's heard me call her the ice queen for about 10 years now at my age it's not even worth the time to call her that anymore. There's other things that get under her skin now more than me calling her the ice queen


----------



## Loke

Like a 7-08 in the garage?


----------

